# The Republic of Srpska - one photo per post



## vesnica (Apr 2, 2011)

Stanisici by Dzevad Hadzihasanovic

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/40158446?comment_page=1#users_comments


----------



## UserFree (Aug 17, 2008)

This thread should not remain open, it should see the same fate as the Kosovo thread.


----------



## vesnica (Apr 2, 2011)

Stanisici by barbie

http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Europe/Bosnia_and_Herzegovina////photo530714.htm


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Banja Luka*










http://www.hostelbanjaluka.com/u-cemu-uzivati-u-banja-luci/?lang=en​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Banja Luka*










http://www.olimpus-apartmani.com/en/banja-luka-2/​


----------



## vesnica (Apr 2, 2011)

Jahorina
link


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Banja Luka*









http://www.geolocation.ws/v/P/10365066/chiesa-ortodossa-di-banja-luka/en​


----------



## vesnica (Apr 2, 2011)

Trebinje

 link


----------



## vesnica (Apr 2, 2011)

etno village Stanisic
 link


----------



## vesnica (Apr 2, 2011)

Trebinje
by bane65 link


----------



## vesnica (Apr 2, 2011)

Teslic by suvajac

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/30116357


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Bijeljina*

*Serb ethno village Stanišić*









https://picasaweb.google.com/116526340748285313412/BijeljinaStanisiciEtnoSeloBiH​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Chadoh25 said:


> Great photos!


Thanks:cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Bijeljina*










https://picasaweb.google.com/116526340748285313412/BijeljinaStanisiciEtnoSeloBiH​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Bijeljina*










https://picasaweb.google.com/116526340748285313412/BijeljinaStanisiciEtnoSeloBiH​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Bijeljina*









https://picasaweb.google.com/116526340748285313412/BijeljinaStanisiciEtnoSeloBiH​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Bijeljina*










https://picasaweb.google.com/116526340748285313412/BijeljinaStanisiciEtnoSeloBiH​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Bijeljina*









https://picasaweb.google.com/116526340748285313412/BijeljinaStanisiciEtnoSeloBiH​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Bijeljina*









https://picasaweb.google.com/116526340748285313412/BijeljinaStanisiciEtnoSeloBiH​


----------



## Serbian_Montenegrin (Sep 13, 2011)

*Banja Luka*









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/2845808.jpg


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Wonderful pic. I love Banja Luka


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Trebinje*

*Today's banner*










ssc banner​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Awesome pic...


----------



## Murci (Nov 18, 2006)

*Trnovo with Treskavica mountain in the background*












by me


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Beautiful man...


----------



## Murci (Nov 18, 2006)

*Kalinovik*











by me


----------



## Murci (Nov 18, 2006)

*N.P. Sutjeska*














by me


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Bileća - Билећа*

_Great lake and famous as a root place of Serb origin Hollywood and Oscar winning actor KARL MALDEN (Mladen Sekulović)._









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/38963771​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Višegrad - Вишеград*

Bridge over Drina


















http://www.panoramio.com/user/2403515?with_photo_id=40376272​


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Banja Luka








http://www.tt-group.net/photos/d/1158-1/Cenar-Banja-Luka.jpg​


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

http://www.tt-group.net/photos/d/1156-1/Crkva-Hrista-Spasitelja.jpg​


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

BL








http://www.tt-group.net/Bosna/Republika-Srpska/Banja-Luka-fotografije/Palata-Republike-Srpske.jpg​


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

http://www.tt-group.net/Bosna/Republika-Srpska/Banja-Luka-fotografije/Banski-Dvori.jpg​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Very nice picskay:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Murci (Nov 18, 2006)

*Foca*













by me


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Trebinje








http://i1.trekearth.com/photos/12255/115.jpg​


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Crkvine








http://i1.trekearth.com/photos/50028/img_0045.jpg​


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Trebinje








http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Europe/Bosnia_and_Herzegovina/East/Srpska/page3.htm​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Happy anniversary Srpska!*









http://misha.blog.rs/blog/misha/generalna/2008/02/23/nezavisna-republika-srpska​
:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice updates...:cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Thank u


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

:cheers:​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Banja Luka*










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1474697&page=4​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Banja Luka*










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1474697&page=4​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Banja Luka*










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1474697&page=5​


----------



## ChErGi (Feb 13, 2012)

UserFree said:


> This thread should not remain open, it should see the same fate as the Kosovo thread.


I agree!




Dakaro said:


> In my opinion, Serbia is beautiful! Nice photos, thanks


Serbia IS a country with its capital city, but this?? srpska for sure IS NOT a country.


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Banja Luka*



pramđed;89373611 said:


>


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

pramđed;89392730 said:


>


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=89396619#post89396619​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Banja Luka*



pramđed;89373148 said:


>


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Banja Luka*








[/url][/QUOTE]​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Banja Luka*



pramđed;89373390 said:


>


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Banja Luka*



pramđed;89373063 said:


>


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Banja Luka*



pramđed;89372903 said:


>


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great shots....kay:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Linguine said:


> great shots....kay:


Thanks :cheers:


----------



## TI8 (Jan 7, 2012)

Why is Kosovo thread closed and this thread about entity in BiH is open?


----------



## EUSERB (Nov 17, 2010)

Because Kosovo is disputed and most of the un members still don't recognize it and srpska is recognized by every country that recognized bosnia and herzegovina,also kosovo thread is always going to be a place where albanians and serbs will fight and this is a thread where i never saw a single fight and another thing,the name of this subforum is general photography,not photographs of countries,so in other words if i had a lot of photos i could make a thread about my garden and update it its not necesary to be about countries.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful @ #261....:cheers:


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Mt. Lebršnik, Herzegovina region*


Lebršnik von Polexia Nurkin auf Flickr


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Višegrad, Drina river & bridge (UNESCO WH)
*


Na Drini ćuprija von boris bajcetic auf Flickr


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Lim flows into Drina









panoramio.com


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

photobucket.com


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Drina river


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Popovo Polje









http://www.imgbox.de/users/6opuc/popovopoljeogfpohpahfvp.jpg


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Ribnik river









http://www.imgbox.de/users/6opuc/DSC03575.jpg


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Doboj fortress










http://www.imgbox.de/users/6opuc/gradinadobojcastleuzfigihoi.jpg


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Near Gacko









http://img703.imageshack.us/img703/1539/pndz.jpg


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Mrkonjic Grad









http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/1781/twmt.jpg


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Etno village Andrićgrad / Višegrad









http://www.andricgrad.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/Ulaz-u-Andricgrad.jpg


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Etno village Andrićgrad @Green Drina river / Višegrad, border to Serbia









http://visegradturizam.com/images/picture//288a8-andricgrad-sa-brda-sajt.jpg


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Tara river


----------



## Čaki1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Manita vrela waterfall @Tara river canyon


----------



## YU-AMC (Jan 27, 2008)

Čaki;105341980 said:


> *Etno village Andrićgrad @Green Drina river / Višegrad, border to Serbia*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^






National Park Sutjeska


----------



## YU-AMC (Jan 27, 2008)

*National Park Sutjeska*


----------



## YU-AMC (Jan 27, 2008)




----------



## YU-AMC (Jan 27, 2008)




----------



## YU-AMC (Jan 27, 2008)




----------



## YU-AMC (Jan 27, 2008)




----------



## Delije (Jul 29, 2013)

Pale


----------



## Delije (Jul 29, 2013)

Tara river canyon


----------



## Delije (Jul 29, 2013)

Piva flowns into Tara and forms the Drina river


----------



## Delije (Jul 29, 2013)

Sava river


----------



## Delije (Jul 29, 2013)

Vrbas river near Banja Luka


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great photos, but please remember in all photos (especially flickr ones) we should provide their links too. For flickr, better choise by using the BBcodes.


----------

